# Missing tach signal!



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Can you help me out. I know a guy who is missing the tach signal in his s-13 240sx. He just swapped the sr20det into it and it does not want to pull a tach signal??

Help Please!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

I know a guy that can help you his AIM is dauntless IM him he can help


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Do you happen to know his e-mail address?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*right here man*

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

What year is it? If it's 89-90, you can't use the stock tach, you need a DOHC or a JDM tach.


----------

